
Ask HN: Why doesn't HN support post or account deletion? - dontbenebby
In addition to the fact views can change, or someone might have other concerns. (Ex: maybe they didn&#x27;t plan for being forced to disclose their social media at the border when making legal political speech), doesn&#x27;t GDPR require it (at least for EU citizens)?<p>(It&#x27;s my understanding that HN comments are permanent, absent a short edit&#x2F;delete period and accounts aren&#x27;t deletable, if either is incorrect please feel free to let me know in the comments :) )
======
mtmail
The question came up a couple of days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20052076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20052076)
and of course last year. Moderators have never commented afaik, they rarely do
on feature requests.

~~~
Ultramanoid
But this is not a feature request, it's a legal question.

Which will keep coming up, and hopefully does not create a situation that
becomes unpleasant news before somebody from HN addresses it.

~~~
dontbenebby
Yes, if someone from the EU decided to press the issue it could cost a lot of
$ - probably more than it would cost to come into compliance.

(Compliance with laws is not a "feature request")

